# Warum ist mein Upload so langsam?



## KalinkaGuy (21. September 2017)

Hi PCGH Community!

Ich habe seit kurzem eine 100MBit Download und 6MBit Upload Leitung bei Vodafone/ Kabel Deutschland, von einer 25Mbit Leitung geupgraded.

Jetzt habe ich schon einige Tests gemacht hinsichtlich Speedtests auf mehreren Seiten wie zB. Speedtest.net und Testmy.net welches letzere davon wohl genauer sein soll.

Da ich auch Live-Kontent hochladen möchte (Youtube etc.), brauche ich einen konstanten Upload welcher aber durch die Tests immer ziemlich unterschiedlich ausfällt.

Der Download ist immer auf 90-100Mbits was super ist, aber der Upload schwankt immer zwischen 1.5 - 3Mbit was schon ziemlich krass ist wenn man bedenkt das eigentlich 6Mbit erreicht werden müssten.

Jetzt habe ich auch schon bei den netten Kollegen von Vodafone Co. angerufen und die meinten, dass keine Störung oä. vorliegt und alles beim rechten ist, ich sollte dann am Telefon mal paar Tests machen und die Daten weitergeben, aber warum der Upload so gering ist konnten die mir nicht sagen. Ich sollte 48h warten und jemand würde mich zurückrufen aber seit 1 Woche kam noch nichts und da ich auch unterwegs war hatte ich nicht wirklich Zeit nochmal nachzuforschen.

Da ich schon so gute Erfahrungen mit der PCGH Community gemacht habe, dachte ich versuche ich es mal hier bevor ich mich am Telefon aufrege.

Was ich schon unternommen habe:

Netzwerktreiber Neu installiert.

In den Netzwerktreiber Einstellungen habe ich auch versucht eine sogenannte "Large Send Offload (IPv4)" Datei zu deaktivieren was wohl helfen soll, nur habe ich bei mir keine gefunden.

Mein Netzwerkadapter ist der "Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller" welcher über eine 1Gbit Datentransferrate verfügt, was ja eigentlich die gewünschten Ergebnisse bringen sollte.

Was ich mir jetzt vielleicht gedacht habe, ist das ich schon seit über 2 Jahren ein Modem von Kabel Deutschland noch habe "cbn ch6640e" wo von ich null Daten besitze und auch keine hervorbringen kann komischerweise.

Ob die Firmware veraltet ist oder das Modem diese Mengen überhaupt nicht übermitteln kann.

Ich bin überfragt

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein wenig weiterhelfen! 

Grüße


----------



## 9maddin9 (21. September 2017)

Willkommen im Forum,
welchen Router wird verwendet?


----------



## KalinkaGuy (21. September 2017)

Hi! 

In benutzung ist der  CBN CH6640E welchen ich damals bei dem Vertragsabschluss vor dem Upgrade erhalten hatte.

Gruß


----------



## Spexxos (21. September 2017)

Bei uns in der Gegend (Großraum Niedersachsen) funktioniert seit ~4 Wochen nichts mehr richtig mit dem Internet. Schwankende Verbindunggeschwindigkeiten und Paketverlust ohne Ende. Ebenfalls Vodafone/ehemals Kabel Deutschland. Natürlich wissen die bei der Hotline nichts von Störung, dann müssten sie ja zugeben das ihr Scheiß nicht richtig funktioniert. Ich würde noch abwarten und gucken was die Tage bringen, bevor du groß was änderst. Ich kann nur sagen das ich seit der Übernahme durch Vodafone nur noch Ärger habe.

Du kannst ja mal spaßenshalber zu verschiedenen Zeiten (Morgens, Mittags, Abend, Nachts) ein paar Speedtests machen, und zu gucken ob es Tagezeit abhängig ist. Wenn es bei mir mal läuft, dann sind es immerhin die 100/6 Mbit.


----------



## KalinkaGuy (21. September 2017)

Hi!

Ja, Kabel Deutschland Co. hat so ziemlich oft Störungen.  Aber seit dem ich das Upgrade getätigt hatte, "was etawas über 1 Monat her ist, hatte ich nur maximal 2-3Mbit Upload. Aber eben nie konstant. 1 Test=2.3Mbit und 1 munute später hab ich nur 1.8Mbit usw.


----------



## KalinkaGuy (21. September 2017)

Ich teste gerade und stelle fest, dass der Upload bei 5.4Mbit stabil ist! 
Anscheinend ist die sie immer unstabil in der "Primetime" etwa um 18-24 Uhr.. Server übelerastet?


----------



## TheOnLY (21. September 2017)

Internet über Kabel läuft ein shared Medium (eben das Fernsehkabel ). Je mehr Leute das nutzen und je mehr sie hoch- und runterladen umso langsamer kann die Verbindung für den Einzelnen werden, da eben eine begrenzte Bandbreite auf alle Kunden in einem Cluster aufgeteilt wird.


----------



## barmitzwa (21. September 2017)

Das hat nix mit dem Testserver zu tun.
zu Stoßzeiten bricht das Kabelnetz gern in Ballungsgebieten ein. Ich hatte damals von meiner 100er Leitung bei der Primacom Freitag bis Sonntag Abend meist nur noch ~5Mbit im Download mit reichlich Paketverlust. 

Helfen können da nur Stoßgebete an die Kabelgötter, dass das Segment ausgebaut wird... oder ein Wechsel zu einem seriösen Anbieter.
Kabelanbieter berufen sich dann auf diese tolle "bis zu drölfzigtausend"  Formulierung. Bei der Telekom habe ich wenigstens eine Garantie im Vertrag, dass minimum 90% anliegen (FTTH, leider weniger verbreitet).


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. September 2017)

Auslastung: Wenn es Abend wird im Kabelnetz - Golem.de

Vllt ja ganz interessant für dich


----------



## cosmopolitan (6. Oktober 2017)

Home - Vodafone Community - versuche es hier. Zumindest habe ich damit bessere Erfahrung gemacht als mit der Hotline. Wenn du Glück hast, dann reicht ein Besuch vom Techniker (sollte eine Störung in deiner Leitung/Hausverteiler sein), wenn du Pech hast dann dauern Segmentarbeiten von lange bis unendlich lange  (ich musste 5 Monate - das ist tatsächlich SCHNELL *ironie* - mich permanent bei der Hotline/Forum beschweren bis das Thema durch war, seitdem zum Glück nur 2 Störungen in 3 Jahren, die ein Techniker beheben konnte).


----------

